# Erika Thompson, adult entertainer now in the fitness industry



## Arnold (May 22, 2010)

*Erika Thompson, adult entertainer now in the fitness industry*

In the adult world she was known as Karen Kam or Xara Diaz and she was  on cover of IronMan Magazine
Keep an eye (or more) on her!! Beware  though, her boyfriend is fitness star Tom Voss.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2010)

what a babe...


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2010)

what a babe...

what a blow job...

Karen kam - XVIDEOS.COM


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2010)

boob job?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2010)

you should make her a Mod Robert


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> what a blow job...
> 
> Karen kam - XVIDEOS.COM



damn!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2010)

ladies,

has any partner of yours ever "face fucked" you or even proposed it?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2010)

Karen kam - best blowjob and sex scene - XVIDEOS.COM


----------



## irontime (May 30, 2010)

misllika said:


> Hello,
> nice post i like it
> but i am new in this forum site
> so please guide me
> Thanks



No problem. Well apparently you put your mouth over a cock, go up and down, then repeat.

Hope that helped.


----------

